# Hog II tutorial



## moojoe (Apr 27, 2005)

im going to be using a Hog II by Flying Pig Systems over the summer. i was wondering if anyone has a tutorial for it besides the actual manual for the system?


----------



## Radman (Apr 27, 2005)

There's the offline software available for free to play around with. You can even sync it with WYSIWYG preform if you have it or can "get" it, and view the effects of the programming tools in action.

Hog II is a great board, IMO.


----------



## moojoe (Apr 27, 2005)

yea, ive been playing around with the offline version, i was just wondering if theres any tutorial for it.


----------

